# Welche Programmiersprachen?



## hume1991 (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Programmiersprachen sind gefragt, besser gesagt durch welche Programmiersprachen bekommt man am besten Aufträge?
Ein bekannter sagte mir SPS Programmierung sei nicht schlecht und wäre gefragt, welche Bücher währen hierbei für Einsteiger zu empfehlen oder doch lieber SAP durch ABAB Programmierung?

Mein derzeitiger Kentnissstand liegt bei: PHP, CSS, JavaScript, SQL, VBA und ein wenig ABAB.

Würde mich auf eure Antworten freuen.


----------



## Spyke (11. August 2013)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, zur zeit ist ja noch Apple gut im Gange und für dessen Apps wird Objektive C verwendet.
Microsoft hingt gerade meiner Meinung nach bissel hinterher, weshalb ich mich frage ob es da zur Zeit gut wäre sich in .Net hineinzuarbeiten.
Nicht falsch verstehen ich verdiene mein Geld selbst mit .Net.

Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, egal was de machst, SQL müssteste meiner Einschätzung nach eigentlich überall können müssen.


----------



## saftmeister (11. August 2013)

Frag mal TIOBE: http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

Ich würde Java ganz vorn sehen, und TIOBE gibt mir recht ;-)


----------

